# Automation in Bottling



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

We are quite happy with the Nassenheider Fill-up/Mann Lake EZ-fill. We place the jars under it by hand, but you can get a rotary table for it for greater automation. It will pump honey well at quite low temperatures. We usually bottle around 75degF with it. Here's a video of it with the table:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGQnKwYYGPY
d.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Also see this earlier thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?290185-Automated-Bottling-Line


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

adamant said:


> zhiv9, do you draw out of buckets or do you have a tank set up to draw out of?


We draw out of a tank for plain liquid honey and we use this funnel for creamed, flavoured, and varietal:

http://bee.nassenheider.com/artikels/view/2/5/1/3/0/188

The funnel holds a 15kg/12l (33lb, 3gal) pail of honey with room to spare. To use the funnel you need the taller version of the Fill-up stand.


----------

